

Show HN: developeragents.com – curated newsletter promoting remote developers - andreasklinger
http://www.developeragents.com/

======
andreasklinger
Highly appreciate HN community feedback!

We are building this site to give local communities a channel to promote local
talent.

Eg. Meetup organizers who vouch for developers who are looking for a new
remote gig.

